# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  DreamViews Buddy Program - April 2015

## spellbee2

It's that time, fellow DreamViewians, for the first ever *Dream Buddy Program Reaping Selections Announcement*! Me and the other staff have been carefully looking over the applications, and have decided what be believe to be the best pairings that have ever been devised for the Buddy Program.

I would like to thank everyone who applied - this literally wouldn't have been possible without you - and a special thank you to everyone who volunteered to be a mentor, we managed to find one for just about everyone requesting one.

So, without further ado (adieu? a doo?), here are the buddy listings, in no particular order:

Ctharlhie and proctreeMzzkc and SuckerPunchdolphin and Obscurenaiya and Bluekatspellbee2 and AnotherDreamerMannelig and LuksVerre and GustoXanous and bemistakenSinisterDezz and CJCcalielizabeth and EbbTide000Superdremer and cooleymd
"So what now?" you're probably asking. Well, now is entirely up to you and your buddy! A good first step is getting to know them, find out what you have in common, etc. Looking for somewhere to start? Here's a couple icebreaker questions to help spark some discussion, from the insightful to the just plain crazy.

If you won a million dollars (euros, etc.), what would you buy with it and why?If you could meet any historical figure, who would you choose and why?What are some of your current dream signs?What was the best job you ever had? What was your worst?What is your earliest memory?What was the earliest dream you remember?What is your biggest fear/phobia?What is your current desktop background and why?If you were to create a slogan for your life, what would it be?What's your favorite part of an Oreo, the cookie or the cream?What's the worst thing you've ever smelled?If you could drive/ride/or fly anything to work/school, what would it be?  Why?If you could produce a reality TV show, what would it be about?What is the best/worst pick-up line you've ever heard?What is the craziest thing you've ever done?What's the most embarassing thing you've ever done?And (for a really interesting discussion), if you could have any condiment dispense from your belly button, what would it be?
So those are to help to get to know your buddy a little bit better, but of course this whole program is about dreams, right? So, here's a couple additional dream challenges that you can try in your groups. Feel free to post your successes and failures in this thread if you like, and (of course) share them with your buddies! They are ranked by difficulty, so try whichever ones you think you can accomplish:

*Beginner*
Report your dreams each to your buddy, even if you only remember small fragments (just the action of doing this can help improve your recall).Have your buddy appear in a dream of yours.
*Intermediate*
Report at least one dream per night to your buddy.Summon your buddy in a lucid.Visit your buddy's house, then report what it looks like (see how close you can get to reality).Develop a code phrase between you and your buddy IWL, repeat it to them in a dream, and report their reaction.
*Expert*
Report at least two dreams per night to your buddy.Have a practice fight with your buddy in a lucid.Cook a meal for your buddy, and report their response when they eat it.Solve a crime with your buddy as ace detectives/cops.

Finally, we ask that you put something in your signature about the Buddy Program. Call it genius marketing, or shameless self-promotion, but we hope to expand the program to have even more members in future months, and this is a good way of making that happen. Here's an easy template that you can copy and paste directly into your signature.




```
[URL="http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lucid-discussion/156563-dreamviews-buddy-program-application-thread.html"]DV Buddy[/URL]: [B]BUDDY NAME HERE[/B]
```


And that's pretty much it, the rest is up to you! So have fun, and if you have any more questions or concerns, feel free to shoot me a PM.

Miss out on the program this month? Be sure to apply for next month's buddy program here: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...on-thread.html

----------


## Obscure

How exactly Are we soposed to let's partners know we're partners? I'm partners with dolphin by the way.

----------


## JadeGreen

Why not PM them and link them to the fourm?

----------


## spellbee2

I already PMed everyone involved in this month's program, so they should already know.

----------


## SinisterDezz

Yes!  ::D: 
 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Naiya

:smiley:

----------


## Naiya

I just wanted to drop in and say that I'm really happy to have this going right now, because it's forcing me to journal with more detail every day. Previously I'd gotten lazy, written some notes and journaled (maybe) once a week), but of course by then I'd forgotten a lot. Having the accountability is really helping my recall and I'm happy that I can go back and read dreams in full detail instead of just summaries.  :smiley:

----------


## SuckerPunch

My dream buddy is just not that into me. Yeah I know, I know.... boo hoo poor me right?  :Crying:

----------


## Naiya

Aw, there there.  :There, there:   ::hug::  

If things don't work out, I'm sure next month you can get a more actively involved partner.  :smiley:

----------


## BlueKat

I have to say I'm really loving the dream buddy program!  I feel like I have someone to talk to about my favorite subject.  My dream buddy, Naiya, is supportive and helpful and I'm enjoying getting to know her.

----------


## SuckerPunch

Update: I got in touch with my dream buddy we both been kind of slammed with personal stuff so it actually works out to be a good match lol.  Now I'll work on settling down and working on some dream goals. It will definitely help to have a dream buddy.

----------


## Hilary

Oh wow, this is awesome! So how does this work for next month? New buddies?

----------


## ToukieToucan

Hyped for this  :tongue2:

----------


## Mannelig

Spellbee2 thank you for organizing this program I really enjoyed it I am still talking with my dream buddy sometimes.

----------


## ToukieToucan

There are new buddies now right?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Oh wow, this is awesome! So how does this work for next month? New buddies?







> There are new buddies now right?



A buddy list for May is coming soon for our new applicants and those who requested a new buddy.  :smiley:

----------

